# Surplus Center Motor.



## Old Iron (May 9, 2011)

I think this post could go in about 4 differant places, So if its wrong move it. 

I ordered one of the motors that they used for the drill press and the TPG. Because I wanted to build a TPG they just cost to much on ebay and other places.

Anyway when I got it on Friday it was broken and I couldn't get ahold of them till this morning. They told me to use it for parts, Fix it or junk it I figured I could fix it but wanted to talk to them frist.

I took it apart and welded it with the spool gun on my MM251, Ground and cleaned it up a little and put it back togather. There sending me another one free with no shipping so I guess I get 21 for 1 price. 

Paul

Frist pic is the way I got it, Second one is it fixed.


----------



## Pacer (May 9, 2011)

Geez Paul, its hard to imagine how that happened - aside from that being a strange place to break - looks like the little studs wernt even bent, the packaging Surplus Center did on the 3 that I got was very good.

Neat repair you did there, I gather the repair was successful and you must have ran it - and looked it over, isnt thats a nice motor for $15 + frt...


----------



## Old Iron (May 10, 2011)

Great motors for the price, I figured it was dropped on the shaft or it was cracker to begin with. I did test run it its ok. It was packed good and the box wasn't damaged so who knows.

Paul


----------

